# Pressure gauge crazy (video)



## Plumby101 (6 mo ago)

Hi. I think im nearly there with my new (used) Fracino Classico. The remaining issue is the pressure when pouring a shot is too high and the dial goes a little nuts. Any suggestion of what this could be and how I can fix it?


----------

